
Node input function is broken - brlebtag
It has been 10 years since Node.js first release (according to wikipedia, at least). And it has been a long journey since then. We went from everything asynchronous world to everything async&#x2F;await world.<p>but seriously, it time for us to reflect about the basics...<p>Every normal computer programming language in this planet has a input&#x2F;output function.<p>When you&#x27;re learning every normal computer programming language in this planet, the first thing you do is to create is a &#x27;hello world&#x27; to test the output function and some sort of simple calculator to test the input function.<p>it&#x27;s really the basics of every normal computer programming language in this planet!<p>but why node.js is different?<p>why do I have to do something like this:<p>var readline = require(&#x27;readline&#x27;);
var resp = &quot;&quot;;<p>var reader = readline.createInterface({
    input: process.stdin,
    output: process.stdout
});<p>reader.question(&quot;Some question here:&quot;, function(answer) {
    var resp = answer;
    console.log(&quot;you typed &quot; +answer);
    leitor.close();
});<p>instead of something like this:<p>var resp = prompt(&quot;Some question here: &quot;)<p>WHY?<p>I&#x27;m sorry if I&#x27;m not been polite and a bit rude. but seriously, if, every time I want to receive a input from the console, I have to google to figure out how to do that, then the problem is not mine, it&#x27;s the language itself.<p>I&#x27;m really disappointed with node.js. I really love it. but I can&#x27;t create a simple console app without googling it or importing other library.
======
wdiamond
you are saying that everything was from async to sync. not everybody agree.
btw you can write a sync if you want. and node is not a language, neither
javascript, the language name is ecmascript. the problem is yours, save your
own utils, if lowcode is what you want you don't have to code.

